# keeping the face warm.



## RiverRun (Dec 16, 2010)

i'm looking for some face protection. searching online.
found this one: Redrum | OUTDOOR TECHNOLOGY
wanted to know if any of you own/heard of these yowies and if they're worth it.
or maybe offer up an opinion on some other products that you like.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

a scarf???


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I use one of these when it gets really cold or windy.
http://http://www.rei.com/search?query=balaclavas&button.x=55&button.y=9


----------



## sjs1991 (Dec 15, 2010)

balaclava?(face mask)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

sjs1991 said:


> balaclava?(face mask)


I use a generic black balaclava. It was giving me a problem with goggles fogging until I started uncovering my nose. Now my nose gets a little cold, but at least i can see.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I use a generic black balaclava. It was giving me a problem with goggles fogging until I started uncovering my nose. Now my nose gets a little cold, but at least i can see.


I have to do the same thing. Its still better than a wet face!


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Another facemask thread?


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Another facemask thread?


There's this trend going on, I notice several threads with the same questions from different people OR several threads with the same question from the same people.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Under Armour Cold gear hood... FTW... nothing else 


Under Armour Men's ColdGear Hood


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> Under Armour Cold gear hood... FTW... nothing else
> 
> 
> Under Armour Men's ColdGear Hood


I second this, it's what I use.


----------



## sjs1991 (Dec 15, 2010)

ptapia said:


> I have to do the same thing. Its still better than a wet face!


I havent fogged up yet with mine, suprisingly. That under armour one looks legit i might invest in one of those.


----------



## VietTran (Oct 14, 2009)

I just started snowboarding last season, and after getting a few cold sores from not covering up I went and got and Under armour cold gear hood. Best thing ever, I have a big head and it squishes my noise a bit but no big deal, doesn't fog up the goggles either.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> Under Armour Cold gear hood... FTW... nothing else
> 
> 
> Under Armour Men's ColdGear Hood





phile00 said:


> I second this, it's what I use.


:thumbsup: UA all the way.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

depends what ur riding...

when im at resorts on groomed trails/parks im rocking an airhole facemask thing (like $10) its pretty much just a heavy(er) duty bandana with a litttle hole over your mouth so your goggles dont fog and it wont freeze. (i also like it cuz you can drink through it 

but on pow days youre gonna want a more balaclava type thing like an underarmour hood(more like $35) which is what i use cuz your face wont get wet 

hope that helped


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

best thing ever:









windstopper...light and warm.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

phile00 said:


> I second this, it's what I use.


I third this!:thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

paulperroni said:


> I third this!:thumbsup:


4th...from what i hear haha :thumbsup:


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

I picked up an Arc'Teryx neck gaiter for this season. I wear it when it's damn chilly and it keeps the cold air from freezing the back of my neck when I've got my helmet on. I used it this past weekend up over my face, and it squishes my nose. So I just keep it under my nose, but pulled up into my helmet so it doesn't slip. It's warm, merino wool--so it gets damp, but your skin isn't wet or cold, and it's cozy. Balaclavas are nice, too.

Amazon.com: Rho Lightweight Neck Gaiter by ARCTERYX: Clothing


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> 4th...from what i hear haha :thumbsup:


Uh... I 5th this. My wife, her sis, and parents all use the UA hood thanks to me. All of them, minus the dad, are serial "I'm always cold" complainers until I got them geared up right. They love the UA hood.

Although some of us find it hard to breathe so we normally put the nose part down. As an added bonus, it is great to use under a helmet :thumbsup:

By the way, I just picked up a couple of Ride Qi masks for the wifey and myself to wear over the hood to cover our nose since they are highly breathable. Will also use just the Qi for spring seshes.


----------



## burtontwin08 (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually ride for outdoor technology....I HIGHLY recommend their Arctic Yowie product....very warm, stylish and it has many different uses. If you have any questions about OT let me know and i'de be happy to answer them.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> Uh... I 5th this. My wife, her sis, and parents all use the UA hood thanks to me. All of them, minus the dad, are serial "I'm always cold" complainers until I got them geared up right. They love the UA hood.
> 
> Although some of us find it hard to breathe so we normally put the nose part down. As an added bonus, it is great to use under a helmet :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, I just picked up a couple of Ride Qi masks for the wifey and myself to wear over the hood to cover our nose since they are highly breathable. Will also use just the Qi for spring seshes.


I 6th the UA hood. I win.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> Under Armour Cold gear hood... FTW... nothing else
> 
> 
> Under Armour Men's ColdGear Hood


:thumbsup:


----------



## Grinsk (Jan 24, 2011)

I've used a lot of different facemasks, and I think the Airhole is the best by far. Awesome and they look good too.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations on the UA mask. I got one today and used it tonight, best piece of eq I've bought this year.


----------

